
Chromebooks just became more lucrative for small and medium businesses - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/10/09/chromebook-vs-windows-businesses/
======
guardian5x
This seems to be a very biased article to me, almost like advertising.

"Chromebooks are certainly perfect devices for small and medium businesses
..." I guess that depends on what perfect is for one.

"They don’t need to deal with overly complicated technologies with limited
shelf life, or uncertain future (Microsoft can’t even decide the UI of its
operating system), and expensive upgrades."

If Microsoft Windows future is uncertain, then what is Chromebooks future? And
where are the arguments?

"What is the cost of running a Windows machine, per user? Go figure it out
keeping in mind the cost of all the components you may need – OS licence,
office suite, anti-viruses, custom applications and what not."

Windows OS license for small laptops is free. You can use Google Docs or every
other web service with Windows as well. There are very affordable Windows
Laptops like the HP Stream for $299. I also wonder what custom application you
would need for Windows that otherwise is only available on a Chromebook?

Don't get me wrong, i think Chromebooks can be great devices. But this article
doesn't really reflect reality.

